# Any dowel or drilling jig that is adjustable and only references out of 1 surface?



## Winny94 (Mar 11, 2017)

Looks like self centering dowel/drilling jigs are pretty common, but im looking for one that is adjustable, but only references off the "top" surface.
I am putting together a table top using different thickness woods ( the boarder is the same thickness, but the field is thinner), and Id like to use dowels to help the glue up, so it needs to reference off of one surface only and be adjustable.

Anyone make what im looking for?


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

Would this work? It's the one I have.

It works really well, and I recommend it. But even this one is a little bit of a PITA, and I can't think of a better solution. It sticks when you slide it over to drill more holes after the first set, if that makes sense.

https://www.milescraft.com/product/jointpro/


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

you could stack boards of different thickness to move where the centering jig drills


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

> you could stack boards of different thickness to move where the centering jig drills
> 
> - squazo


Hard to do precisely.

The Milescraft lines up boards of different sizes.

But as I said, the problem is that its "non slip" rubber pads don't slip.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Yes, JessEm's dowel jig references to one face. An additional feature is that the offset can be adjusted without unclamping it which makes it possible to do arrays of dowels for thicker joints. It's available with a single 3/8" guide or as a full set of 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2". I bought the 3/8" model and added a 1/4" guide to it. I haven't had a need for 1/2" yet.

I also added some 220 adhesive-backed sandpaper to the fence to prevent slipping.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

Stanley 59 dowel jig. It will do exactly what you want.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

Stanley 59 dowel jig. It will do exactly what you want.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Stanley 59 dowel jig. It will do exactly what you want.
> 
> - Kudzupatch


One hole at a time…lol. I have one and it's excellent for some situations, but you can only do one hole at a time and still need dowel points.


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

The dowel jig I use is "General" #840 https://www.lowes.com/pd/General-Tools-Instruments-Pro-Doweling-Jig-Kit/3523664

I have two of these. Older version and the newer version. Rather simple to use. The revolving turret allow for six different size drill bits. The turret lifts up to rotate to the drill bit size you want, then springs back to locking position. The Turret slides back and forth to adjust position for the dowels, and has a hand screw to lock position. And another hand screw to lock onto the board for drilling. Also has a centering mark to know if your center on your drilling mark.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

The reason I like the Milescraft is that it does two boards at once - you clamp them both ito the jig and there's no question about the holes lining up.

But as I said, it's still a nuisance. I avoid using dowels whenever I can.


----------



## Kudzupatch (Feb 3, 2015)

> One hole at a time…lol. I have one and it s excellent for some situations, but you can only do one hole at a time and still need dowel points.
> 
> - Rich


You in a hurry?


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

The old (now defunct) Craftsman dowel jig that way. I have one and it worked well enough, though it's been a really long time since I used it.


----------



## Larry704 (Aug 7, 2021)

Dowelmax is what you want


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

There are a lot that reference off one surface. Some of them have two or more holes in a row. Few have a reliable way to move the jig over for exact placement of holes. Unless you can find one that does have this feature (the old Jessem model did) you'll have to rely on pencil lines.

Another factor on considering a dowel jig is whether it will turn corners for box construction. Most won't do this, being designed for edge joining boards and making frames. The Dowelmax and Jessem jigs will turn corners and some Chinese jigs I've seen on Banggood.com will.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

> There are a lot that reference off one surface. Some of them have two or more holes in a row. Few have a reliable way to move the jig over for exact placement of holes. Unless you can find one that does have this feature (the old Jessem model did) you ll have to rely on pencil lines.
> 
> Another factor on considering a dowel jig is whether it will turn corners for box construction. Most won t do this, being designed for edge joining boards and making frames. The Dowelmax and Jessem jigs will turn corners and perhaps some Chinese jigs I ve seen will.
> 
> - Loren


I'm not one of those people who recommends stuff they've bought just to make themselves feel better, but the Milescraft one checks all those boxes (the good boxes).

Relying on a pencil mark with dowels seems iffy, because the tolerances are very tight - maybe tighter than a pencil line!

So I'd suggest using those sharp pointy metal plug things you stick in the first set of holes to make a corresponding dent in the board you're going to line up. They're very cheap, in fact I think the ones I have are from Harbor Freight.

Just don't use the drill bit stop ring HF sells, I think in the same package - it's total ass, soft metal that strips when you tighten it enough to stop the bit.


----------



## nickbatz (Mar 7, 2018)

This is what I'm talking about. Much better than using a pencil to try and get the holes to line up.

Just don't plan on using that drill bit or the drill bit stop. They're utter ********************e.

https://www.harborfreight.com/27-piece-5-16-inch-doweling-accessory-set-96859.html


----------



## LeeRoyMan (Feb 23, 2019)

When I first started woodworking I had the old General 840, as WoodenDreams mentioned.
I drilled probably thousands of holes with it making face frames for cabinets. They may not have been perfect or maybe back then I didn't know any better, but I never had any problems with stiles and rails matching up. 
Dry fit and draw a couple of hatch marks across the joint and put them together. 
A pencil line was Never an issue. The biggest issue was blistering from loosening and tightening.

I eventually moved up to this. Made dowelling a breeze


----------



## Fotodog (Jan 2, 2019)

I would highly recommend the Dowelmax. It has become my go-to joinery technique. It is a very precise tool, which is important for dowels. Once you learn to use it, you can adapt it to many different situations.


----------



## RDan (Jan 14, 2012)

Take a look at Phil Thein's Dowel jig. https://www.jpthien.com/djv2.htm I haven't used it much yet, but it uses smaller dowels which might help in your situation. Dan


----------

